# Acer Predator G3610



## danieloesterreich (10. Oktober 2011)

HAllo Habe mir einen Acer Predator G3610 gekauft!

Prozessor: I7 2600 - 3,4 GHZ
Motherboard: ????? Weiss ich nicht
Ram: 8GB noname 1333 mhz
Netzteil 500Watt
Grafikkarte: ATI Radeon 6850 1 BG

Meine Frage an euch, wie kann ich der Hersteller Vom motherboard oder seriannummer herausfinden, und geht es auch wenn ich auf 16 GB kinston hyper x mit 1600mhz aufrüste, und ein 850W netzteil einbaue?? 

Für später mal neue Grafikkarte GTX model?????


----------



## Herbboy (10. Oktober 2011)

Nimm mal das Tool CPU-Z, damit kannst Du bei Mainboard normalerweise das MOdell anzeigen lassen. 

DDR3-1600 bringt aber nix, spar Dir das Geld. Auch mehr als 8GB sind nicht sinnvoll für Gaming, im Moment bringt selbst mehr als 4Gb noch nix.

Beim Netzteil würde selbst für eine deutlich bessere Karte als die 6850 ein Netzteil mit 600W reichen, wenn es ein Markennetzteil ist. Besser 70€ Markennetzteil mit 600W als für nur 50€ ein 800W "noname" Vielleicht reicht sogar das eingebaute aus. Am besten warte in Ruhe ab, bis die 6850 nicht mehr reicht.


----------



## danieloesterreich (10. Oktober 2011)

super Danke ich habe mir ein Be-quiet vorgestellt, als netzteil! aber zur vorsorge kann ich es schon einbauen oder??? 

Zum später eine leistungsstarke GK einzubauen!

Weil ich habe gehört heuer sollen anscheinend noch die neuen GTX modelle kommen, oder anfang jahr, dann werden die "alten" billiger


----------



## Herbboy (10. Oktober 2011)

Naja, ich würd nicht drauf wetten, dass die alten Karten dann wirklich billiger werden. Also, billiger werden die natürlich immer, aber ob dann eine eine "alte" für 250€ kostet UND besser ist als eine neue Karte für ebenfalls 250€, das muss nicht unbedingt passieren...


Neues Netzteil einbauen ist idTR kein Problem, aber schau lieber, was GENAU für ein NT im Moment drin ist - wenn es keinen ATX-Standard hat, wäre das problematisch


----------



## danieloesterreich (11. Oktober 2011)

was ist ein ATX standart??????


----------



## Lukecheater (11. Oktober 2011)

danieloesterreich schrieb:


> was ist ein ATX standart??????


 
Lesen und verstehen: ATX-Format – Wikipedia 
Wenn du nicht weißt was das ATX-Format ist, solltest du lieber noch ein paar Fragen stellen, wenn du was an deinem PC machst, weil das sind echt absolute Basics.


----------

